# Engine dies over 2500 RPM



## michaeldkania (Aug 31, 2006)

My 2001 Maxima SE will start. It will idle fine. But if I put in in gear and start to drive, it reaches 2500 RPM then stalls. I have to restart the engine. Then the same think, over and over again. Does anybody know what's up.


----------



## Gapp (Apr 20, 2006)

Mass airflow sensor...


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Yup, your MAF is most likely dead. A new one should be about 100 bucks and its a pretty straightforward DIY job.


----------

